# RCD 510 Bluetooth Audio Controls Grayed Out



## betterfood (Oct 4, 2018)

I just bought a 2012 Golf and the bluetooth audio controls are grayed out. I made a point of checking this when I was first looking at the car and I swear I remember it working, displaying the metadata of what's playing and having the forward, play/pause, and reverse buttons working.

I tried deleting the car from my phone and adding it again and I tried a factory reset on the MFD and the head unit. Reseting the car didn't seem to remove the phone from memory, so I still need to figure that out and try that.

Head unit looks like this when playing audio. The play/pause button changes and follows the state of the phone but it not enabled for me to press. I have seen posts elsewhere with similar problem with no solutions. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## darkus2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Did you get an answer for this? I have just fitted a RCD510 and Bluetooth module to mine and have the same issue. Super annoying...


----------



## d4n3x (Oct 4, 2020)

*Exact same problem here*

Hejj guys, I have the exact same problem and would be interested if someone has found a solution - would be super important to me 

Greets


----------



## betterfood (Oct 4, 2018)

I think the Bluetooth module in these cars is just garbage. When I test drove the car the controls worked. They stopped working for a while then came back. Now they are never greyed out but only sometimes work. I also have a consistent problem where the phone connected but the media player portion does not. It's very annoying, I think I preferred it when the controls didn't work but the media player connected every time.


----------



## jrl636 (12 mo ago)

I also have one that sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I'm trying to figure out if there's a trick to make it display the media info and buttons every time (start the audio before you turn on the radio, but after it pairs...something like that?).


----------



## afgmdamen (12 mo ago)

betterfood said:


> I just bought a 2012 Golf and the bluetooth audio controls are grayed out. I made a point of checking this when I was first looking at the car and I swear I remember it working, displaying the metadata of what's playing and having the forward, play/pause, and reverse buttons working.
> 
> I tried deleting the car from my phone and adding it again and I tried a factory reset on the MFD and the head unit. Reseting the car didn't seem to remove the phone from memory, so I still need to figure that out and try that.
> 
> Head unit looks like this when playing audio. The play/pause button changes and follows the state of the phone but it not enabled for me to press. I have seen posts elsewhere with similar problem with no solutions. Anyone know what's going on?


Start by powering your cell down completely and do a full restart. If that doesnt work, compare your cell's software with the compatibility list on VW website


----------



## jrl636 (12 mo ago)

jrl636 said:


> I also have one that sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I'm trying to figure out if there's a trick to make it display the media info and buttons every time (start the audio before you turn on the radio, but after it pairs...something like that?).


This seems to be the workaround. Make sure your music app on your phone is closed, start the car (but don't turn the radio on), let the bluetooth pair up, then start the music app, press play, then turn on the radio.

Seems to work every time if I do that. Otherwise it doesn't.


----------

